# Newbie Help Please



## lefty110 (Aug 12, 2005)

I was just given a 12G Nano cube and want to set it up as salt water tank. Do I need a protein skimmer and or a powerhead for such a small tank? I currently have an 80g cichlid tank and would like to do a salt water tank. :fish: :?:


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

well you don't NEED a skimmer for any tank, but it does make a handy addition to filtration. 12 Gallons is a LOT of work in saltwater... I'd discourage it unless you've got quite a bit of experience in saltwater aquariums. The main reason for this is salinity, every day water evaporates and leaves the salt... this provides a tricky problem because top offs are necessary very frequently. The second is pH, ammonia, nitrite, and nitrates... being a smaller water body, its easier to get too much of these things in the system, and killing off whatever you have. As for the powerhead, I believe 12 gallon nanos have a lot of flow already, but am not certain.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I have one of those 12-gallon jbj nanocubes, and I wouldn't use it for saltwater on a bet. The thing is just too unsuitable; the pump's flow is wonky and needs contant correction, the filter is no good, and the water gets way too hot.
However, if you wish to go ahead & try it anyway, which Fishfirst & I are both trying to tell you won't work very well, then you won't need a powerhead or a skimmer, assuming you could even find a place to put them.


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

Having a nano for you first sw tank is the equivalent to driving in the Indy 500 your first time driving a car. You will crash and burn.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

HA!
What a great way to put it, David.

The sad part is that these things are deliberately marketed to beginners with the promise that it will somehow make things easier.

You know what the market needs?
It needs a small tank like this which has a built-in ecofilter/refugium on the back of it. The black plastic back/divider between the halves would keep the light from the 'fuge side from leaking into the show part of it at night.
One unit, well ventilated & possibly chilled, made specifically for miraclemud/caulerpa filtration from the very start. THAT'S what the market needs. That would go a very long way toward ensuring the success of new hobbyists and the continued growth of the hobby.


----------



## flynngriff (Jan 19, 2005)

Well get off your butt and design and build it, OldSalt! 

You're often talking about inventions and patents and what-not, why not this?

Honestly, if _you_ built one and said it was good for saltwater beginners, I'd buy one!

-Flynn


----------



## lefty110 (Aug 12, 2005)

I probably should have added a couple more sentences to this thread before I sent it. I've been keeping freshwater tanks for several years now ranging from 2.5G to 80G. I have done my research on this and am planning to have a 2-4 inch live sand bed and approx 15-20lbs of live rock. I'm planning on only putting either a small clownfish or a firefish. :-D


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

flynngriff said:


> Well get off your butt and design and build it, OldSalt!
> 
> You're often talking about inventions and patents and what-not, why not this?
> 
> ...



I would buy one too if _you_ said it was good for beginners. If I had money that is. lol


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

still, the nano cubes are notorious for overheating, bad filtration and are just plain NOT for saltwater... if you want a nano get a 20 gallon and set it up right.


----------

